# mix vs active



## AndersE (Jul 10, 2004)

Anyone has an opinion on these two colnago frames? What are the main differences?


----------



## Rich27 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Go with the Mix*



AndersE said:


> Anyone has an opinion on these two colnago frames? What are the main differences?


Picked up my new Colnago Mix frame yesterday and I must say I am very pleased with it!

The main differences are the type and size of tubes used and the carbon seat stays. The Mix uses Columbus Airplane tubes in varying profiles, with an oversized seat tube and B-Stay carbon stays. The Active uses a lower grade of tube and a simplified carbon rear-end.

Look at the Competitive Cyclist web site, this has good detail on the frames, but IMHO the Mix is well worth the extra money.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Review at www.pezcyclingnews.com*

Here's a link:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2142


----------



## Cope (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi,

I'm about to receive my Colnago Active B-Stay and will probably be happy with it. It will replace my 1992 Colnago Super. 
Back then, you could have a lot of influence in the paint job. Mine is all 'WordPerfect'-blue with white decals. The chrome fork is painted as well and has 'Colnago' from top to bottom in decals on both front sides. Also, only the chainstay on the chain side is left chrome, the other one is painted. The lugs are painted as well. I had a thing on functionality back then, and I didn't want to see chrome where the extra hardness was not needed.

Reading ('lurking') this forum, it seems like everyone owns at least a Dream, or better yet, a C40 or 50 ! I had to think long and hard before spending the extra cash to go for the Active in stead of the Chic Plus ! A C50 is something I can only 'dream' about... 

The Active will be all black with silver grey writing. Stealth and cool, I say. I thought long about NL4. Although I think a 'real' bike comes from from Italy, and the best Italian bikes are Colnago's, I don't care for the flashy colory paint jobs myself. I'm with that monochrome guy that posted earlier. NL4 I like, but even that is a bit too much for my taste, I decided. So all black it is... beautiful !!

Well, sorry for going on like this. I notice when people start talking (writing) about their bikes, it's hard to stop them  

Regards all,

Cope


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago mix*

I have a Colnago Mix, sloping frame, with the campy Centaur groupset, open pro wheels. I have one of the smaller framesets and in my opinion this thing is really stiff, if you go with any aluminum frame (mix or active) I would recommend a carbon seat post, handlebars and stem. It will be light as a feather, climb hills remarkebly well and the carbon bits will soften the ride. Competive cyclist is a good source of information on this frame as is Wrench Science, both have self sizing pages.


----------

